# New toy for my wife 96FS Inox



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Upgraded the hammer spring & stainless guide rod.. changed the grips.. which do you like more.. I have black screws coming for the grips.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks great both ways, but i'm a fan of the black grips.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

beretta9mm said:


> Looks great both ways, but i'm a fan of the black grips.


Thanks.. I am too..but since this was for my wife I thought I would dress it up a bit. At least they're not pink..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the black rubber, and the stainless screws....I also upgrade the guide rod and spring lbs., and change the mag release to an inox one, and I change it to right hand release........I also paint the front sight dot green, and the rear sight dots white, for better aquisition.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I like the black rubber, and the stainless screws....I also upgrade the guide rod and spring lbs., and change the mag release to an inox one, and I change it to right hand release........I also paint the front sight dot green, and the rear sight dots white, for better aquisition.


Do you have a picture of your sights with the new colors? I want to do something to this one..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, no pics......I use a toothpick, and Testors white and green.......just a small amount in each dot....helps me, being nearsighted.....


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks... will do the operation this weekend..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They have a plethora of colors....some work better than others.....depends on your eyes......I experiment with colors.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Well??????????????


Powhatan said:


> Thanks... will do the operation this weekend..


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Mighty fine looking gun she has there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Your wife must have some good-sized hands. 

And I mean that in a nice way. :mrgreen:


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

She has complained about the grip being too big for her.. she may take my Ruger 1911 and give me this gun..oh well.. did not do the sights yet.. going to see if I can get used to them red.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, your getting the better of the trade......it's why I bought my wife a Ruger SR40.........perfect grips for her.


Powhatan said:


> She has complained about the grip being too big for her.. she may take my Ruger 1911 and give me this gun..oh well.. did not do the sights yet.. going to see if I can get used to them red.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

We went to buy holsters for our guns at a local gun shop and my wife spied one of these and said she just had to have one.. so we got two...these things go BOOM! Cheaper to shoot then our 9mm's...If you don't have one I would suggest you get one.. cheap..


----------



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

*solution*



Powhatan said:


> She has complained about the grip being too big for her.. she may take my Ruger 1911 and give me this gun..oh well.. did not do the sights yet.. going to see if I can get used to them red.


If your wife doesn't like it you should just sell it...to me, cause I can take it off your hands.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

CowToes said:


> If your wife doesn't like it you should just sell it...to me, cause I can take it off your hands.


LOL... She likes it but can't shoot it well.. she took my SR1911 and gave this one back to me.. I think I will keep it...but thanks for the offer.:mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How much if you don't mind me asking? Looks awesome!


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> How much if you don't mind me asking? Looks awesome!


Bought it at Kevin's Guns in Atlanta.. had it shipped to my FFL... I think I paid about $750 for it. Good luck finding one now..


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

No kidding I went to the local gun store called Turners in Orange County, CA yesterday. The display cases were virtually empty.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

So, did you do anything with the sights?????????


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

berettabone said:


> So, did you do anything with the sights?????????


I replaced the rear site with the Novak target sites... they work well.. I did not paint them. Not shooting it much due to the price of ammo and lack of it. We've got a lot of ammo for the Mosin's so we're shooting those. We will have to wait until the craziness dies down and ammo becomes available again. Will probably need a background check to buy more than 50 rounds...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Good choice.....I preferred to go the cheaper route....is working for me.....


----------

